# Lure painter in Central Ohio



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey guys I am looking for some someone in the central Ohio area that knows how to paint lures. I have about half dozen or so I need to add an orange belly to. It's a quick and easy job, I think, but I just don't want to drive 100 miles to get this done. I live just south of columbus in Ashville.

Mike


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Why not do it yourself? I paint up the belly's on a lot of my stick baits. Some pink and some orange. I just use a small brush and the fish don't seem to care that it wasn't air brushed on. 
Just take off the hooks then wipe the lure down with rubbing alcohol. That will take off any dirt or oil on the lure. Base coat of white unless the belly is already white, let dry then the color you want. Let dry good then put hooks back on and go fishing. 
I just use the paint I use on jigs but I bet you can find the color you want where ever they sell fingernail polish. That stuff drys quick and hard.

Give it a try.....


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Skippy, I never thought about fingernail polish that sure would make it easy to do myself. Just to clarify, I do not need to scuff the area I will be painting just wipe down with alcohol?

Thanks for the info

Mike


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

If you feel better scuffing up the area go ahead and do it. Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. Most times I leave the back hook on. Just makes it easier to hang the lure up to dry.

Been along time since I looked but I wonder if they sell glow fingernail polish.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Skippy 
I wonder if they sell glow fingernail polish.
when you finish with fingernail polishl,just sprinkle with powder paint glo.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Snag, found some at wally world where all the Halloween junk is at. Haven't massed with it yet. I sure got a funny look at the check out counter when all I bought was a pound of bacon and 2 bottles of fingernail polish. Couldn't help myself,, told the lady it was for my toenails.


----------

